
Show HN: Collectnode 1.0.7 is already available. Now as RPM package too - fvidalmolina
https://collectnode.com
======
bradknowles
So, how does this compare to ohai (from Chef) and mcollective (from Puppet)?

Is there a packaged version for other OSes, or is this Red Hat/rpm only?

~~~
fvidalmolina
The tar.gz package is compatible with RedHat and Debian OS based, CollectNode
is a portable software, so all the requirements are already packaged (except
the samba-client package, only required if you are going to work with Windows
systems.)

------
podge
A quick glance at the documentation would seem to indicate that this is very
similar to Ansible or any of the other major configuration management tools
(Chef, Puppet etc). I'm not quite sure why you would use this over one of
those.

~~~
fvidalmolina
When I need to know which servers have an specific parameter in a file (for
instance), and get a report sorted by operating system and server name, not
displaying the servers where the file doesn't exit, I wouldn't use Ansible, I
would use CollectNode. It is the perfect complement for Ansible. The big point
of CollectNode is that is very quick and very focused on reports, making very
easy take the information wanted with the format best fits your necessities.

